# Generator links



## silver50032000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Matt2648 said:


> Does anyone know if the 40 Amp generator links are Approved for Installation in NS yet .


Do you mean Generlink?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know Canada things....

How about this company *Milbank*

The owner of the site has a running ad on the base web page!


----------

